# ultramarine and imperial guard paint progress



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

hello thought i would put a bit of my progress for you to see!

the ultramarine captain was made of parts i had arround and the guard standard is because they are a reaction force and wanted something different

please post your thoughts


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

loving the minitures mate especially the frankenstien stylee ultramarine


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm not familiar with that banner. I like it.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

there nice mate but u should under coat the modals befor you paint them


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

ultramarines with true grit wth a combi weapon ?


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks for the words.

i do undercoat my models with black spray, however the commander was undercoated and i put thinks on him that were not i wanted to see what things look like and got carried away and before i know it id panted bits!!!!!!!


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

any other thoughts


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Have you thought about dipping those models? It looks as if they were painted with dipping in mind.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I assume these are still WIP miniatures. The space marines looks nice and clean and well painted for a basecoat. Finish it up and add the details.

Not sure about the guards, is this just a basecoat are you testing a colour scheme. I kinda need to know where you are in the process to provide better feedback.


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

I like the banner on the Guard! Nice to see how they turn out


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

dipping? not sure what you mean?

the guard are not yet finnished

thewhite helmet guard is the medic hence the white

these make up part of the hq squad but need to be tieded up as i have mordian, cadian, valhallan,catachan and tallarn troops in the force. everything has a slightly different style(camo dress ect) i am useing dark angel green throughout sholder pads mostly or tassles ect but i will post as i go


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

The Ultramarine in your sig looks like he has a golden bow in his hair.


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

ha ha it does a bit


----------

